# Ein JFrame von Applet aus aufrufen!



## Timon (2. Feb 2006)

Hallo!

Bei meinen Praktikum habe ich eine Anwendung in einem JFrame programmiert, möchte dies allerdings online stellen. Ich hab mir das so gedacht, dass ich ein Applet habe, wo ein Button zu sehen ist. Wenn ich diesen Button im Applet anklicke, sollte mein Java-Fenster (das JFrame) angezeigt werden.

Ich bin aber leider ein totaler Java-N00b und habe deswegen nicht sehr viel Erfahrungen (außer die drei Wochen Praktikum, wo ich das gelernt habe).

Gruß,
Timon.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Feb 2006)

Tjo, und wo ist nun genau dein Problem?


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2006)

Jo, also ich hab überhaupt kein Plan, wie ich das machen soll... Also wie ich in ein Apple ein JFrame einbinde... dazu fehlt mir das nötige KnowHow.

Gruß,
Timon.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Feb 2006)

Wenn du weißt, wie ein Applet geschrieben wird, ist das doch recht einfach...
Du erzeugst bspw. in der actionPerformed()-Methode des Buttons im Applet eine neue Instanz deines JFrames uns machst ihn sichtbar.
Ich habe das schon mal in einem anderen Thread ganz einfach demonstriert:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18460


----------

